# Have a look at this!!!!



## Panter (9 Nov 2007)

Link blatantly stolen from another forum, this is really weird. And cool. Both at the same time 


Click here


----------



## rikki (12 Nov 2007)

It's obviously for a rower (at the back).

We are only happy slogging our guts out going backwards fast.

Makes it easy to keep an eye on traffic approaching from behind.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (13 Nov 2007)

rikki said:


> It's obviously for a rower (at the back).
> 
> We are only happy slogging our guts out going backwards fast.
> 
> Makes it easy to keep an eye on traffic approaching from behind.



2 innuendo's in 1 post ? I'm well impressed !!


----------



## PrettyboyTim (14 Nov 2007)

If I was the stoker on that bike, I think I'd rather have a recumbent posture. Although it would worryingly put my head within farting distance of the Captain...


----------



## andy_wrx (14 Nov 2007)

We went to Tandemania in 1997 (the day before BIL's wedding, s'how I remember...) and there was a _*recumbent*_ tandem with the riders back-to-back.
And they entered it in the off-road race ! (even if they didn't get very far...)

Just look at some of these things...
http://www.legslarry.beerdrinkers.co.uk/misc/TwosCompany.htm
- that *Flevo Rug-an-Rug* thing ...


----------



## mickle (14 Nov 2007)

I encountered a similar tandem twenty years ago at a BHPVA event at Eastway. Twas a front to front, supposedly more aero because the front riders beehind 'broke the wind' so to speak. The captain peered over the stokers back. It was too too queer. The HPVers were jolly polite but we were all thinking it was dumb. Broken pelvis anyone?


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> We went to Tandemania in 1997 (the day before BIL's wedding, s'how I remember...) and there was a _*recumbent*_ tandem with the riders back-to-back.
> And they entered it in the off-road race ! (even if they didn't get very far...)



Yeah, I've ridden on that. Old hat mate, old hat...

I seem to remember the builder and his missus rode it across America or something like that. It suited me as a tandem, looking backwards as a stoker, because I get too nervous if I can see forward. I just relaxed and pedalled...


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> We went to Tandemania in 1997 (the day before BIL's wedding, s'how I remember...) and there was a _*recumbent*_ tandem with the riders back-to-back.
> And they entered it in the off-road race ! (even if they didn't get very far...)



Yeah, I've ridden on that. Old hat mate, old hat...

I seem to remember the builder and his missus rode it across America or something like that. It suited me as a tandem, looking backwards as a stoker, because I get too nervous if I can see forward. I just relaxed and pedalled...


----------



## andy_wrx (16 Nov 2007)

What's it like being able to see traffic coming up behind, then dithering about trying to overtake ?

Or does following traffic give you more room if there's someone staring back at them ?


----------



## andy_wrx (16 Nov 2007)

What's it like being able to see traffic coming up behind, then dithering about trying to overtake ?

Or does following traffic give you more room if there's someone staring back at them ?


----------



## yenrod (16 Nov 2007)

If you change gear - do you go back/forwards !


----------



## yenrod (16 Nov 2007)

If you change gear - do you go back/forwards !


----------



## NickM (16 Nov 2007)

I can't make it out in the video, but presumably the rear rider's chain needs to do a figure of eight if he is to be adding to the motive force while pedalling "forwards"? That's what happens on most back-to-back recumbent tandems, anyway.

If you had been at Cyclevision 2006, you could have seen the (all female) back-to-back recumbent _rowing_ tandem crew in action!


----------



## NickM (16 Nov 2007)

I can't make it out in the video, but presumably the rear rider's chain needs to do a figure of eight if he is to be adding to the motive force while pedalling "forwards"? That's what happens on most back-to-back recumbent tandems, anyway.

If you had been at Cyclevision 2006, you could have seen the (all female) back-to-back recumbent _rowing_ tandem crew in action!


----------



## Arch (29 Nov 2007)

andy_wrx said:


> What's it like being able to see traffic coming up behind, then dithering about trying to overtake ?
> 
> Or does following traffic give you more room if there's someone staring back at them ?




I only rode it around a private driveway, but I've heard that being able to eyeball drivers and either give them a big grin or a stern glare, works wonders...


----------



## spandex (29 Nov 2007)

can i have a go 


(thats when i can bend my leg)


----------



## andy_wrx (30 Nov 2007)

Arch said:


> I only rode it around a private driveway, but I've heard that being able to eyeball drivers and either give them a big grin or a stern glare, works wonders...



Perhaps 4 x .303 Brownings, like a Lancaster rear turret gunner, would be even more effective


----------

